# CPC-A looking for Entry level position in Lehigh Valley, PA



## tlspeer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi my name is Tiffany Speer and I am a newly certified CPC-A. I am looking for an entry level position in a medical records department in Allentown, Bethlehem, Emmaus or Macungie area of Pennyslvania to apply my education and experience. 


*Tiffany Speer, CPC-A
tlspeer@rcn.com*


QUALIFICATIONS
•	Computer skills: Medical programs - Medisoft, Intergy Athena.net, Microsoft Office Word, PowerPoint, Excel, and Access
•	Experience with Medical Administrative Principles & Medical Ethics/HIPAA regulations
•	Knowledgeable in medical record requirements both paper and electronic
•	Educated in medical terminology, anatomy & physiology, advanced coding concepts, health information processing,  reporting, and management, hospital billing (UB-92 and UB-04), healthcare insurance and coding ICD-9-CM (in process of learning ICD-10-CM), CPT, HCPCS Level II
•	Experience with Outpatient (CMS-1500 paper/electronic form) and third party billing
•	Excellent Communication Skills: Verbal/written

EDUCATION
Lehigh Carbon Community College, Schnecksville, PA 					Expected Graduation August 2012
Associate in Applied Science Degree in Health Information Technology

Health Care Coding Diploma 						Awarded December 2010
Dean's Honor List Spring and Summer 2010; GPA 3.47

Lincoln Technical Institute, Allentown, PA 					Graduation July 2008
Medical Billing and Coding Diploma
Executive Director's List 2007-2008; GPA 4.0

PROFESSIONAL SKILLS

ADMINISTRATION 
•	Accurate in data and charge entry
•	Ability to check out and schedule patients
•	Experience with entering codes on electric claims using Athena.net
•	Proven detailed bookkeeping skills
•	Member of the America Academy of Professional Coders 

HEALTH CARE
•	Knowledge of patient process from checking in patients to outpatient departments and following facility protocol
•	Experience with monitoring patient flow
•	Proven ability to provide outstanding customer service

COMMUNITY SERVICE 
•	Experience in fundraising
•	Proven skill in mentoring students
•	Excellent networking skills
•	Comfortable with public speaking
•	Ability to work with diverse cultures and elderly 

RELATED VOLUNTEER EXPERENCE
Mentor/Networker, Camp Compass Academy 			September 2005 to Present
Allentown, PA 				 
Patient Access Representative, St. Luke's Hospital Allentown Campus       May 2008 â€“ August 2008
Allentown, PA	                			  
Receptionist (as needed), Baskin Chiropractic Center 					March 2007 â€“ June 2007
Allentown, PA
WORK EXPERIENCE
Data Entry, PMA Insurance Group- Temporary Placement via Integrity Personnel INC	March 2009 â€“ March 2009
Allentown, PA
Receptionist, Orthopedic Associates of Allentown 						August 2008 â€“ October 2008
Allentown, PA


----------

